# International City



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello all! 

I've just been told that the apartment my school will be placing me in is in International City. He told me that it comes with all electronic appliances and basic furnishings. What do you folks know about this area? I've heard that it's kind of a cheap place to live... Are there any shopping centers nearby? Grocery stores? Can I get a taxi out there? Is the IC way out in the desert? Will I wish like hell that I was anywhere else, or will it be survivable? 

orangepeel1


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

I lived in IC for 4 months until last week. I am not racist but I was one of the few Westerners who lived there. I was in Greece Cluster and that particular area has a majority Indian population. I found it difficult not being able to make friends with many people there due to most of them not speaking English well.

There are plenty of supermarkets and you also have the Dragon Mart Mall in China Cluster (just off the Hatta/Oman highway #44)

In Italy Cluster, there is a wonderful shisha cafe, definitely worth a visit!!

IC is about 20kms out of the city so you do feel somewhat isolated. 

Which cluster will you be in?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry mate, but from what I hear, International City is pretty bad. I have a couple of friends who lived there, and a fre weeks ago the sewerage treatment plant broke or something, and a whole stack of people had to be removed from their houses due to the sewerage overflow  IC is right next to a sewerage plant, which is why it is so cheap. Also, due to the low cost of living there, it is full of lower income earners and I know for a fact there is a higher rate of crime there - petty theft, break ins etc.

I would be asking your school to put you somewhere else.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I never heard of ANY crime in IC so I'm surprised by this, Alli.

The sewerage smells and overflow however, is something I experienced although thankfully, I wasn't affected by the swamps of water that covered the roads!


----------



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Hmm...*

Well Im pretty sure I'm there so if you had to recommend a cluster, which one would it be??? Can you get a taxi out there? Are there grocery stores? What about the quality of the accomodation? Do they have pest control?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I never heard of ANY crime in IC so I'm surprised by this, Alli.



Yep! A couple who lives a few apartments away from my friends got broken into a few months back!!


----------



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

Have you ever heard of Trafalgar Towers or Executive? I will be staying there for a couple of months and was wondering what it is like?



alli said:


> Sorry mate, but from what I hear, International City is pretty bad. I have a couple of friends who lived there, and a fre weeks ago the sewerage treatment plant broke or something, and a whole stack of people had to be removed from their houses due to the sewerage overflow  IC is right next to a sewerage plant, which is why it is so cheap. Also, due to the low cost of living there, it is full of lower income earners and I know for a fact there is a higher rate of crime there - petty theft, break ins etc.
> 
> I would be asking your school to put you somewhere else.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Never heard of them - what area is that?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I was about to get a place in IC...after I went and checked the place out, I wanted to NOT live there. It's very isolated and there aint many shops there. Unless you have a car, by my observations, a taxi (if you find one) will cost you quite a bit to get into town and back. 

Was too quiet, isolated and rural for my taste so I ditched the idea.


----------



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

It is in or near International City.



alli said:


> Never heard of them - what area is that?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Orangepeel! I'm glad you came over here to ask this question! I knew the people in this forum would have some answers for you. -MM 

Pasanada, what about orangepeel getting a taxi out there? Is a car a necessity? Do taxis pass through regularly or will the OP need to call for one everytime she needs it? I guess my question would be how easy is it to the get to the grocery store w/o a car?


----------



## dxbcamper (Jul 26, 2008)

IC is nice from the outside, but tiny inside. And yes, it is inhabited by lots of low income workers (i.e. 6 people living in a studio appartment). And it's in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

A car would certainly be an advantage in IC. Taxis do pass through fairly regularily though.

I stayed there for 4 weeks and that was enough for me. I was in the Persia cluster and there was a distinct lack of amenities, and the famous IC aroma wafting across about 10:30pm


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

cairogal said:


> Orangepeel! I'm glad you came over here to ask this question! I knew the people in this forum would have some answers for you. -MM
> 
> Pasanada, what about orangepeel getting a taxi out there? Is a car a necessity? Do taxis pass through regularly or will the OP need to call for one everytime she needs it? I guess my question would be how easy is it to the get to the grocery store w/o a car?


I never had to wait too long when ordering a taxi but I still wouldn't have been without my car, to be honest. 

IC has changed from when I first arrived there begining of April, but it's not a place I would have chosen to live. IF I'm fortunate enough to get another job in Dubai, I'd certainly stipulate to a new employer that I will NEVER live in IC again!! Too isolated, not many decent shops and too many Asians who tend to stick together thus creating further feelings of isolation for Westerners.

Another gripe I have (as does Ogri!!) is that Phase 2 of IC is being planned (not sure if its being executed yet) - they seriously need to finish off Phase 1 first, it looks nice when you approach from Dragon Mart but the rest of the area resembles war torn Kabul!! Nakheel need to get their fingers outta their backsides and turn the area into an attractive option for investors!!!


----------



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks all! Especially you Pasadena! I took it all to heart, but I think I'm gonna give it a try! We'll see how it goes! If I hate it, you can all laugh at me... lol...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

orangepeel1 said:


> Thanks all! Especially you Pasadena! I took it all to heart, but I think I'm gonna give it a try! We'll see how it goes! If I hate it, you can all laugh at me... lol...


Good luck!! Let us know how you find it there. Which cluster are you moving to?


----------



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well someone on another forum suggested that I stay out of China, England, Russia, Persia and Morroco. I was told that I might try France Greece Italy or Spain would be my best bet... I'm going to ask them which cluster I will be the next time we speak which should be this weekend! Thanks again!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the advice given was correct! I was in Greece Cluster, a little out in the sticks but it wasn't a bad area. My big problem in IC were the lack of Westerners (and females at that!); it left me feeling like the ethnic minority! 

Spain Cluster seemed a really nice area but it has had big problems recently with the sewerage overspill. Italy is home to my fav shisha cafe - a totally awesome place and very popular with Westerners and Arabs! 

Enjoy and let us have feedback when you move in!


----------



## Sandra D (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been living in International City for about 9 months now.

Trafalgar Executive Towers is one of the CBD (Central Business District) buildings. These are not in any cluster but in the middle of International City, the high rise buildings. These have the added benefits of 24hour security, secure car parking with people who will clean your car for a fee, pools, gyms and balconies depending on which building you are in. The studios and 1 bedroomed apartments I have seen in International City are all of a decent size.

Yes, it can smell on occasion but you generally find that the people who think it smells have never actually lived or visited International City. It only really smells in the clusters near to the sewage works or on the odd occasion depending on which way the wind is blowing.

I'm a westerner too and yes, there are a lot of asian, low income workers here but that doesn't make them inhospitable. After all, the colour of someones skin only tells you so much until they open their mouths, and i'm sure on occasion i've looked like a low income person when walking to the grocery in my chav tracksuit bottoms!

There are many small grocery shops around and a few larger "Supermarkets". All of these will provide you with at least your daily basics and you'll be surprised at how much more you can get there too. There are also lots of takeaways around, the majority of which will deliver, and they are all cheaper than any takeaway in "new Dubai".

I live in a CBD building and catch a taxi to work frequently. I have NEVER waited for more than 10 minutes before one arrives at commuting time in the morning. Whenever i have called a taxi they have always been on time, bar on the occasion where i have to give them directions.

Yes, you may feel a little deserted without a car but then that is true about wherever you may choose to live in Dubai as the Public Transport leaves a lot to be desired and the majority of Dubai isn't very pedestrian friendly. However, the plus side is that you are actually no more than a 40 minute drive from anywhere in Dubai, unless of course you get stuck in traffic. You are about a 10-15 minute drive from the nearest malls, Wafi City, Lamcy Plaza and Festival City. All of which have a hypermarket and wide variety of shops & restuarants.

I apologise for the long post but felt i needed to set a few facts straight.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Good points made, Sandra but IC still isn't a place I would choose to live in.

However, I did try making conversation with many of my neighbours but very few spoke English and the women simply turned away (possibly shy???) I hope my comments did not come across as racist as that I'm certainly not, I've spent the past 5 yrs living with other nationalities in total harmony but found the residents local to me very strange! I didn't appreciate having to stay off my balcony because men from the block across from me were taking pictures of me or watching grown men climb into dustbins in search of whatever!!!

The central district of IC is very nice, I wish I was lucky enough to have lived there!!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> However, I did try making conversation with many of my neighbours but very few spoke English and the women simply turned away (possibly shy???)


A single woman living in the cheaper parts of town often translates to prostitute.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

cairogal said:


> A single woman living in the cheaper parts of town often translates to prostitute.


I never had the time to take on a 2nd occupation!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I never had the time to take on a 2nd occupation!


 If I had a piastre for every time I was presumed to be a working girl I'd be rich; particularly in parts of Bur Dubai and Deira.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I have to admit, I was never seen as a working girl, to my knowledge......maybe I need to reconsider my future career..... LOL


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey pasanada,

If you don't end up getting a new job in the UAE, I can think of a career change for ya!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't you dare!!!!!!!! LOL

PS Friends of mine arrived in Dubai last night (I'm arriving at the same hotel in Diera Thursday morning), they ended up having drinks in the hotel bar with a bunch of prossies, they said they had a ball (of the non sexual kind!), thankfully, one is a Spaniard who is totally open minded to this stuff (in Spain, it's normal) and my Irish friend would just be happy to have her glass constantly filled up! LOL


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I have to admit, I was never seen as a working girl, to my knowledge......maybe I need to reconsider my future career..... LOL


You would be amazed at how easy it is to be perceived that way. I have always been a modest dresser: long skirts, no plunging necklines. Still, a woman, particularly a woman walking, seems to send up the alarm bells.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I was approached by Asians once and asked if I was a working girl, this was late 1980's in the UK, I was 16 yrs old and was wearing jeans and a sweater.....hardly dressed to offer any services to creeps!! 

As for IC, I do KNOW that Chinese prostitutes operate there, a friend of mine was often approached by them when they knocked on his door offering to sell DVD's and more!!!


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi there, Hubby and myself moved to IC about 6 months ago. It was the cheapest place we could find in Dubai at the time as he was the only one working. 

I must say that it is awful living here. I leave for work around 6h30 and am greeted by the smell of freshly processed sewage almost every morning. Sometimes it hits at night... sometimes midday. What amazes me is how people walk around oblivious to the stench in the air? Am I missing something here???

It is definitely far from civilization and you need a car to get around. I have noticed that there are many taxi's scouting the area as they make much more due to the distance to get anywhere! 

I cannot wait to get out of here in February 2009. I would suggest that you look at renting in another area. If on a lower budget, go for Silicon Oasis. It has no facilities like IC but at least it does not smell like a toilet.


----------



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Groaaan.... I really dont think Im in the position to ask for different housing. They have already prepared my place and Im travelling soon... I was told that the Italy cluster is one of the better areas i the IC to live... Do you agree? You mentioned facilities? What sort of facilities were you talking about? Would you mind telling me what cluster you live in? If you want PM me... How much should I pay a taxi driver from IC? Say Im going to Al Waqaa? Say Im going downtown or to Midriff or Festival City?


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

Before I moved here, I made it a point to see apartments in "all" the clusters. They are all the same inside. Its just the outside finishes (like the balconies and the tops of the buildings) that are different. So a 1 br is a 1 br no matter which cluster you live in. The only difference is the space inside the apartment if you have a balcony. You have less space inside if you have a balcony. The balcony is erm... I donno what to call it but you cannot even stand sideways in, let alone try to place a clothes dryer in. 

I found a place in the CBD, the 10 story buildings around the big roundabout. Was 2k more but they have decent sized balconies, swimming pool, gym and allocated parking for your apartment. The clusters do not have any gyms or swimming pools. Good luck with trying to find a parking spot if you come home at 12am. Also, if you park "illegally", you will get a ticket because the police come around to the more populated buildings knowing that people could not find parking the night before.

Italy is further away from the sewage treatment plant so maybe they don't get the stench as often, of course it's all dependant on which way the wind is blowing on that day. Its also less populated than the other clusters like China but thats because all the buildings have not yet been released. Law of demand and supply. You will see 100 ads per day for apartments to let in the Gulf News but 95% are mysteriously not available when you call the agents.

I have my own car so I don't know the cost of taxi's to various areas. I took a taxi once from work which is close to the airport and Festival City and it cost Dhs30 for the trip. That could give you an approximate indication of the cost to get to that side of town. The good thing is that taxis are always scouting the area due to the distance to get "anywhere". The taxi driver "chose" me over the other guy who was waiting because my trip would make more money, so you won't have a problem getting back home. They love driving this way as they hit their target faster in one trip.

Good luck and feel free to ask anything. Its going to be stressful when you arrive. All I can say is that it gets better and you will start enjoying it after you settle in.


----------



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you so much acassim for all your input! I appreciate it... Ergh! I have been avoiding this issue for awhile, housing I mean. All I have been hearing is bad stuff about the IC, some ppl have mentioned that it is better now that it was a year back, but most comments have been warnings. All the HR people for the company who hired me are either getting married, or off on vacations/honeymoons... but 7alas, I need to get this situation taken care of!

Now I had heard that it was better to ask for a 1 brdm with a balcony? Do you think otherwise? Will I be able to use the balcony or is more space in the apartment a smarter choice? I was thinking of purchasing a grill, I have a mild flour/wheat allergy and I like grill alot... but I dont want to live in a shoe box...And it sounds like a grill might not even fit! You brought up another issue, Im american and we have washers/dryers. Where I work in Lebanon, they hang their clothes out to dry. Is this the case in UAE as well? Where would I hang my clothes out if I dont have a blacony? You were talking about CBD... is that the Trafalgar Executive Towers that someone else on this thread was talking about? I am going to inquire about them to my employer after I hear from you... 

Thanks for your time! 

orangepeel1

I am


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi orangepeel, it all depends on your personal choice on an apartment with/without a balcony. I like having a balcony just to sit there during the winter months as the apartments are so small and there is no garden that you can sit in. 

Personally I don't like the whole concept of drying clothes in a dryer, but there is a space for your washer/dryer combo in the apartment so you won't have a problem there. Where I come from, we have big enough yards to dry clothes outside on a proper washing line which takes large items like bedsheets and tableclothes. Alas, thats not the case in Dubai. There are also plenty of laundries that have opened up in the area recently. I don't know about the quality of the washing/drying as I would never know with what my stuff has been cleaned with!

There are quite a few towers that have opened up in the CBD area. Dana 1, Royal Residences, Trafalgar, Global Green, Global Lake View to name but a few. They go pretty quickly on opening up but we were lucky to get a 1br in Feb at 57k which was only 2k more than the clusters at the time. Not sure about the prices in the CBD right now though.


----------



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sent the email... we will see what happens?!? Wish me luck!


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi,
I was following up on this thread since I have to find a place in 2 weeks.
How can I find a place in these buildings Acassim?
I would truly appreciate giving me somebody's number or the company that is renting for these buildings.
Please let me know.I need at least a 1 bedroom apt.
Thanks.And for Orangepeel:happy move!I just relocated from the states and I am originally from Lebanon.


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Monalisa,
Best place to start is the gulf news. Look at the online version as it is easier to find a place based on your requirements. Go through sites like dubizzle.com, bhomes.ae. Call a few agents and tell them what your requirements are. They will probably find one for you. Good luck with your hunt. I know its quite stressful when looking for a place to stay in Dubai.


----------



## Julia (Aug 4, 2008)

hi guys....i was just browsing the internet and saw this site....it is really informative! am enjoying reading everyone's comments and suggestions and thought that i could add as well...i dont live in Internarional city....but my friends do and we often meet up there; i would definitely recommend this new cafe called Rendezvous cafe, i guess it has just opened up since it has the famous NOW OPEN sign put up.....its in china cluster....Bldg D 8...reasonable as well...fresh lemon and mint juice is my FAV  awesome to beat the summer heat


----------



## dubaiwiz (Oct 2, 2008)

nice to see a community board for International city. I was looking for something like this. anyways, for the people in IC who want some real nice tasty Chinese food at down to earth prices, visit Ric's Restaurant in F7 building of China Cluster. they have just a few tables, but the food is amazing.. I recommend their dragon chicken and crispy chilly beef - yummm. their number is 04-3674544


----------



## sandrareynolds (Oct 3, 2008)

*Persia Cluster*



orangepeel1 said:


> Well Im pretty sure I'm there so if you had to recommend a cluster, which one would it be??? Can you get a taxi out there? Are there grocery stores? What about the quality of the accomodation? Do they have pest control?


Hello orangepeel! i moved to IC only 3 days ago, so far havent had much time to look around, there is grocery stores etc, although it is isolated a little, i think its going to be ok. I am living here on my own, when are you arriving? it may be good for us to meet, have a contact in this area? I am in the Persia cluster, my place came furnished, but i guess it can vary. hope to hear from you soon


----------



## sandrareynolds (Oct 3, 2008)

how do i post a new thread?? i am tying to get the hang of this!! help would be much appreciated...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn! I wish you guys were around when I moved to IC! Good luck to you all and enjoy the exciting times IC is going through.


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Well... i'm totally new here, and while I didn't read _all_ of this thread, IC will be changing soon. My contact at IFA will be developing a HUGE new project in the International City within the next months, to be finished by next year. They just bought 24 acres of property that they plan to make 30,000 new units of condos/apartments... and alot of retail. IFA is partners with Nakheel, and one of the main developers of the Palm Jumerah (I can never spell it right).


----------



## alden (Oct 13, 2008)

We have just found this forum and whilst we don't live in Dubai we own a property in International city in the France sector. We have just returned from a visit and wonderd if any of you could answer some questions for us? We were led to belive that hanging washing from balconies and windows was against the rules of contracts and yet we witnessed this on a large scale, we also noticed that a lot of the sidewalks were unfinished and wonderd if these would be completed or would they be left unfinished, We were suprised at the amount of retail units still vacant. We did however find that getting taxi's from I/city back into the city was a lot easier than the last time we visited, we also noticed that it was served with a bus service, but don't know how frequant this service is.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I thought I was the only westerner living in IC. As soon as I have some money saved up i'm going to try and move someplace nicer though. I must admit that I feel like an animal in a zoo over here. Everytime I go outside i'm gawked at by all the Pakistanis like they think i'm going to do something interesting.  

I live in Persia cl. so I frequently smell the sewage treatment plant. The sewage trucks often block the entrance to IC during the day. What's worse is the smell coming from the drain in the kitchen floor. It's awful. I had to get a door mat to throw over it. In summer the AC breaks and it's difficult to get anyone to fix it. Now the roof in my bathroom is leaking everytime the people above us take a shower. Also, when you rent a furnished apartment I find they furnish it with the cheapest and bare minimum of furniture/appliances.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Nakheel issued a book a few months ago to all residents of IC detailing the community rules. Next time you're back, pop into their offices in China Cluster (close to Dragon Mart) and request one.

Another rule that is broken are the sat dishes that are fixed to the balconies. Nakheel sent a letter to all residents but it seems they were either ignored or the recipiants didn't understand English.

Desertstranded.....I thought I was the only Westerner when I moved to IC; since I've left, you're all showing your faces!! LOL Well, myself and Ogri seemed to be the only Westerners in IC 6 months ago!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Desertstranded, you are in Persia?

That's where I was. have you tried Chef Express yet? The chicken is pretty good there.

As much as some people like IC, I will be honest and say I couldn't wait to leave there. Too quiet, too far, too little shops and too smelly for me


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> That's where I was. have you tried Chef Express yet? The chicken is pretty good there.


Memories!!!!! LMAO 

I loved watching the owner (Chinese) flipping burgers and singing to Beatles tracks on his ipod!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

With his hairnet on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was like an oriental Hilda Ogden


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> With his hairnet on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Was like an oriental Hilda Ogden


Sure was!!! But he and the staff were lovely......and I miss the burgers with Swiss cheese and mushrooms......hmmmmm time to order a take away, I'm getting hungry thinking about Speedy Chef!! LOL


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Desertstranded, you are in Persia?
> 
> That's where I was. have you tried Chef Express yet? The chicken is pretty good there.
> 
> As much as some people like IC, I will be honest and say I couldn't wait to leave there. Too quiet, too far, too little shops and too smelly for me


I agree with you about the smell and too few shops. Unfortunately I can't afford to move someplace nice at the moment. Later I want to move to the Marina if possible.

I like to get biryani from IC Restaurant in Persia Cl. It's really good for the cheap price. I also like the pizza from Tiger Pizza in China cl. It's almost as good as Pizza Hut but a helluva lot cheaper.


----------



## Emmiesmum (Oct 16, 2008)

We live in International City, Central Business District and we're very happy here. Not once have I smelt the sewage works or seen a rat. I don't know what it's like in the clusters, but CBD is really nice. Our apartment is really nice, we have a roof top pool and a gym upstairs. Yes, it's a bit of a treck in to 'Dubai' (roughly 55dhs in a taxi to Mall of the Emirates), there are a few restaurants, plenty of little supermarkets here. Ask your school if you can do it on a month/month basis so if you don't like it, maybe you can move? Rents are cheap out here compared to the rest of Dubai, which will leave you more money to have loads of fun with!


----------



## alden (Oct 13, 2008)

*i/c*



Pasanada said:


> Nakheel issued a book a few months ago to all residents of IC detailing the community rules. Next time you're back, pop into their offices in China Cluster (close to Dragon Mart) and request one.
> 
> Another rule that is broken are the sat dishes that are fixed to the balconies. Nakheel sent a letter to all residents but it seems they were either ignored or the recipiants didn't understand English.
> 
> Desertstranded.....I thought I was the only Westerner when I moved to IC; since I've left, you're all showing your faces!! LOL Well, myself and Ogri seemed to be the only Westerners in IC 6 months ago!


As we said in a earlier post we dont live in i/c but we have a place there. having justed visited we are disappointed. do you think they will ever fill all those empty shops ? . Will there ever be places where you can sit outside, parks / gardens even swimming pools etc. In other words things they advertised when this project started


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I did notice you said you didn't live there but as the owner of an apartment in IC, it would be beneficial that you, as a property owner, know the community rules hence why I suggested you visit the Nakheel offices for the Community Handbook.

As for when the place will be complete, I cannot answer your question. I was only a resident albeit for a short time! Having lived in Spain for a few years prior to my move to Dubai, I'm used to the Developers "sales patter" and never believe a word of it! My own villa is still on a building site and this looks likely to continue for a number of years!


----------



## MrT (Sep 10, 2008)

I have lived in a 2 bed apartment in one of the tower blocks in the CBD for about 4 months now. The only downturn for me is the construction still going on in adjacent buildings - why do they have to throw their builder's rubbish down their metal chutes at some unearthly hour in the morning??
My other gripe is the problem driving into the area - they are working on the entrance to IC by the petrol station but until then all traffic is funnelled past Dragon Mart.
Otherwise I am quite happy here, although I would not like to live in one of he clusters - they have the appearance of tomorrow's slum housing.


----------



## alden (Oct 13, 2008)

MrT said:


> I have lived in a 2 bed apartment in one of the tower blocks in the CBD for about 4 months now. The only downturn for me is the construction still going on in adjacent buildings - why do they have to throw their builder's rubbish down their metal chutes at some unearthly hour in the morning??
> My other gripe is the problem driving into the area - they are working on the entrance to IC by the petrol station but until then all traffic is funnelled past Dragon Mart.
> Otherwise I am quite happy here, although I would not like to live in one of he clusters - they have the appearance of tomorrow's slum housing.


Hope you are wrong about i/c being tomorrrow's slum housing , but having just been and seen washing, sat dishes on balconies, half finished walkways, unfinished landscaping etc. I think if they dont get these things sorted out now you might well be right.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

alli said:


> IC is right next to a sewerage plant, which is why it is so cheap.


I have nothing constructive to add to this thread...except that ever since I heard International City referred to as International sh***y (sounds like city  ...the place always brings a smile to my face 

Sorry - had to share it...


----------

